# Can my computer run this game



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello, Please tell me how to locate my cpu and gpu
to see if my computer can run "Patrician 3" a game made in 2003
I have a very simple laptop computer, but my last laptop dual core
it worked fine. Just need to see if this laptop is up to spec

Thank you
Searda


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello Searda512 :wave:

You don't need to, just visit Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Did you check to see if that game was listed on their website?
I already checked and noticed that Patrician 3 is not listed, only Patrican 4

Patrician 3 release date: 2003

Patrician 4 release date: 2011

these games have different specs. through my internet research i have determained the only website that will let me know if i can run this video game.
requires that i manueally insert the GPU/CPU specs, to determine if the game will run on my laptop

thank you for your assitance


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Anytime. :smile:


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Babzz.. Read my previous post.. You did not solve my problem
No offence intened, I still need help

1. what's my model gpu & what's my model/brand cpu

thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search and type *This PC *and press enter. Go to the upper left corner and press *Properties*. This will tell you all about your computer. For more detailed info, download Speccy. If you would like to share your computer specs, in Speccy, go up to *File/Publish Snapshot *and _Copy_ the link and_ Paste_ it in your next post.


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

I think processor is the CPU
But I don't know what the GPU is??


Searda


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> For more detailed info, download  Speccy. If you would like to share your computer specs, in Speccy, go up to *File/Publish Snapshot *and _Copy_ the link and_ Paste_ it in your next post.


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Spunk Funk.. Did I finally get to where I needed to be?
Looking for GPU & CPU Brand/Model #.. 

Searda


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

If I am correct you do not have a GPU. You have integrated graphics. 

Windows reads your Processor as Pentium and Speccy as Ivy Bridge. I do not know what to make of it.


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok, I guess I won't know if I can run: Patrician 3 until it arrives in the mail.
Thanks for the help guys!

Searda


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> to share your computer specs, in Speccy, go up to *File/Publish Snapshot *and _Copy_ the link and_ Paste_ it in your next post.


In the future, if you want to share your *Speccy* results, follow the instructions in the Quote above.


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

just got the game.. it didn't work out
thanks for your kindness and help


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

under windows 7 it might work.
so says wikki page.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Run the game in Compatibility Mode: How to Run Older Programs under Windows 8 - For Dummies


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

I still do not know why Windows 8 is showing it as Pentium and Speccy as Ivy?

Any ideas?


----------

